# Pregnant flier says TSA confiscated her insulin



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 6, 2011)

> The Transportation Security Administration apologized Friday to a pregnant flier who said the TSA confiscated her insulin and ice packs at a security checkpoint at the Denver airport.
> Aaron Nieman, the woman’s husband, told msnbc.com that his wife was traveling alone and the insulin vials were “well under the three ounces required by the TSA.” Nieman said screeners confiscated one full vial, didn’t see another full vial, and left his wife with a third that was nearly half full.


http://overheadbin.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/08/05/7268740-pregnant-flier-says-tsa-confiscated-her-insulin?GT1=43001


----------



## leemell (Aug 6, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > The Transportation Security Administration apologized Friday to a pregnant flier who said the TSA confiscated her insulin and ice packs at a security checkpoint at the Denver airport.
> > Aaron Nieman, the woman's husband, told msnbc.com that his wife was traveling alone and the insulin vials were "well under the three ounces required by the TSA." Nieman said screeners confiscated one full vial, didn't see another full vial, and left his wife with a third that was nearly half full.
> 
> 
> http://overheadbin.m...sulin?GT1=43001


This is really she said/they said. Nobody is offering proof of anything. You just can't tell what really happened. A apology is not proof of anything. I think TSA is in a mode that some husbands will know, just apologize regardless of circumstance.


----------



## George Harris (Aug 6, 2011)

As long as the TSA is wasting time checking the obviously innocent, I would tend to beleive any form of stupidity they could manage. It seems that most of these people have had any form of judgment, good sense, or humor sugically removed using blunt instruments and no anesthesia.

My experience has been that bigger airports tend to be worse than smaller ones for idiocy on the part of the screeners.


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 7, 2011)

If you want my Honest Opinion I think Insulin should be allowed no matter what size as people depend on it to live! My Dad does! If he doesn't take any of it with in 30 minutes of eating he goes into diabetic shock and needs Medical Attention.. The bottom line is the TSA put someones life in danger here...


----------



## Anderson (Aug 8, 2011)

The TSA's directives have their letterheads up their ASCII code. Really, the TSA is ridiculous...there's a reason that I do not fly.


----------



## jis (Aug 8, 2011)

While TSA can be quite silly at times, personally I have had no problem with them at an airport yet, and I fly close to 100,000 miles a year. Yes I have found their little love note in my checked baggage from time to time, but have never found anything missing from those bags, and at the checkpoints I have never been hassled. Just the usual routine. No massages in the last several years either. And in all this I have been through a backscatter scanner only once. Have not been through a mm wave scanner yet.


----------



## trainman74 (Aug 8, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> If you want my Honest Opinion I think Insulin should be allowed no matter what size as people depend on it to live!


It's supposed to be -- any medical supply is supposed to be allowed through in any quantity, including such things as contact lens solution.


----------



## tp49 (Aug 8, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> If you want my Honest Opinion I think Insulin should be allowed no matter what size as people depend on it to live! My Dad does! If he doesn't take any of it with in 30 minutes of eating he goes into diabetic shock and needs Medical Attention.. The bottom line is the TSA put someones life in danger here...


The article linked to stated the issue was not with the insulin but with the unfrozen ice pack, unfrozen being the operative word there. I do wonder if it would have been ok if they were frozen though (the ice packs not the insulin.)


----------



## leemell (Aug 8, 2011)

tp49 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want my Honest Opinion I think Insulin should be allowed no matter what size as people depend on it to live! My Dad does! If he doesn't take any of it with in 30 minutes of eating he goes into diabetic shock and needs Medical Attention.. The bottom line is the TSA put someones life in danger here...
> ...


I checked with the TSA site and it is OK to use FROZEN ice packs. If they have defrosted into liquid is is not OK.


----------



## George Harris (Aug 8, 2011)

leemell said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


*That is rediculous*


----------



## Anderson (Aug 9, 2011)

George Harris said:


> leemell said:
> 
> 
> > tp49 said:
> ...


To take this to its logical conclusion, can I carry a big bag of ice (assume a seal is on it so it won't leak) through security? Or, somewhat less facetiously, would a Camelbak with no liquid water but packed with ice be acceptable?


----------

